# awesome props for a good price



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.ltdcommodities.com/


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks halloween2012 for posting the link


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

zombygurl said:


> I found these available at LTDcommodities.com I have both of them and they are good quality for the money. They have an animated body bag for $19.95, and a 63" standing skeleton ghoul for $19.95. If you check out the website and search Halloween you'll see them. I'm sorry I don't know how to post a link or copy the picture for these.


How is the body bag?


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*bodybag*

the bodybag looks pretty cool there are led lights in the eyes, but the one I received does not work whrn I plug it in and have sent it back for a replacement. As soon as I get another one I can let you know how it works


----------

